# The HACK: Anthem Blue Cross



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

*The HACK: Anthem Blue Cross* :spank:

So 80 MILLION people, former & present Blue Cross health insurance enrolled members got their social security numbers, names, addresses, emails, phone numbers, birth dates, ripped off by hackers. INCLUDING ME! (former Blue Cross enrolled) Even the CEO of Blue Cross got hacked.

What does Anthem do? They say they are conducting computer forensics promise to mail out a LETTER. Snail mail?! :!:

By the time any letter arrives, if they ever figure out the hack, anyone of these 80 million identities could be used to open fraudulent accounts and stick the listed people with fraudulent bills.

*Snail Mail to respond to a Cyber attack?! Are you F*****g serious?*


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Amazing. And this industry is one quarter of the US economy. God help us.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

With all the $$$$$$$$$$ I have given them, you'd think they'd be able to pay for some decent network engineers.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I guess that settles it. Lifelock.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

what? i think this kind of thing is done more for shock value than anything else, 80 million peoples personal info? i mean maybe they can come up with a program that does 80 million online credit card applications.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I got "All Clear ID" for free from Home Depot after their data breach. I don't know how good Life Lock is but I've been BLOWN AWAY at how responsive and proactive All Clear ID is.

https://www.allclearid.com/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They did not even have to Hack Obama care they just gave them the information.


----------



## IprepUprep (Jan 2, 2015)

I can feel the 80 million peoples pain. I'm one of them too. Two of my sisters are as well.
We are so mad.
Now, we have to monitor our credit more diligently for the next 10 to 20 years.
I understand how we want to poke fun toward Anthem and their securities.
Perhaps it was a disgruntled former worker, that knew more than the average Joe.
No one knows yet.
It could be someone simply prooving a point that all networks can/could be vulnerable.
Its a very serious attack in my humble opinion.
I've been stressed over this since yesterday morning when I heard it on the news.
within one hour my corporation had sent out a mass email explaining it.
I was driving, and I couldn't focus on my email (of course), so, I called my boss and asked
him to check his email, and read it out loud to me.
I don't think he realized how important the email was... the more he read it, the slower his reading
was (consuming, comprehending, absorbing) the information to me.
We were silent for a moment, letting the words sink in.
Social Security is the main thing.
Why on earth numbers like that are stored on a networked computer connected to the www is beyond me.
Such sensitive information should be on a workstation with no network connection to the outside world.
Sad.

Well, if any others other than the OP have been 'attacked' please, please monitor your credit.
Even if you have crap for credit (which I HOPE you don't) please, pay attention.
Its not about your credit, its about your identity, and every penny that you've worked for your entire life.

If you get emails from any of the "brands" or Anthem itself, please don't answer or reply to any of them.
Instead, pick up the phone and call the toll free number, and ask them if they sent you an email.
I'm sure they will be working overtime on the phone answering questions.

For those of you that are thinking "Whew, glad its not me"
I've listed the "branded" names that Anthem goes by.

and the toll free number to Anthem.

I'm not an Anthem employee, however, I am in the tech industry.
I understand how vulnerable some sites are, and how tough others are.
Please... Pass on any information that may seem helpful to your friends and neighbors.
You could potentially - save someones livelihood, finances, identity and credit.

Anthem Blue Cross
Anthem Blue Cross and Blue Shield
Blue Cross and Blue Shield of Georgia
Empire Blue Cross and Blue Shield
Amerigroup
Caremore
Unicare
Healthlink
DeCare

hotline, 1-877-263-7995
For you to call for more information. 
A FAQ sheet that further explains the cyber attack is available online via 
http://www.anthemfacts.com/faq

This is an excerpt taken from my corporate email:
"The information accessed includes member names, member health ID numbers/Social Security numbers, dates of birth, addresses, telephone numbers, email addresses and employment information. Please note that Social Security numbers were included in only a subset of the universe of members that were impacted. Anthem is still working to determine which members' Social Security numbers were accessed. IMPORTANTLY, the investigation to date shows that no credit card or confidential health information was accessed.

Anthem has advised us there is no indication at this time that any of our plan members' personal information has been misused."

---
Then, we were sent this: (More excerpts): 
"Anthem current and former members, who may have been impacted by the cyber attack against Anthem, should be aware of scam email campaigns targeting current and former Anthem members. These scams, designed to capture personal information (known as "phishing") appear as if they are from Anthem and the emails include a "click here" link for credit monitoring. These emails are NOT from Anthem.

DO NOT click on any links in email.
DO NOT reply to the email or reach out to the senders in any way.
DO NOT supply any information on the website that may open, if you have clicked on a link in email.
DO NOT open any attachments that arrive with email.

Anthem is not calling members regarding the cyber attack and is not asking for credit card information or social security numbers over the phone.

This outreach is from scam artists who are trying to trick consumers into sharing personal data. There is no indication that the scam email campaigns are being conducted by those that committed the cyber attack, or that the information accessed in the attack is being used by the scammers.

Anthem will contact current and former members via mail delivered by the U.S. Postal Service about the cyber attack with specific information on how to enroll in credit monitoring. Affected members will receive free credit monitoring and ID protection services."

The reason for the snail mail is for protection.
After all, Snail mail is rather secure. Don't you think?

Maybe its all a ploy from our post office so we start using snail mail again.
;-)


----------

